# FREE LEGAL Live stream of OneFC (link here)



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello here a free legal stream of the first one fc card hosted by sherdog:

http://www.sherdog.com/events/One-Fighting-Championship-OneFC-93-LIVE-Stream-on-Sherdog-17781

The first few fights have been pritty good! the rules allow knees and kicks to the head of grounded opponents and the fight is scored on a whole like the old pride fights !

Fight Card:

Eduard Folayang vs. A Sol Kwon 
Yoshiyuki Yoshida vs. Phil Baroni
Mitch Chilson vs. Eric Kelly 
Gregor Gracie vs. Seok Mo Kim
Andy Wang vs. Zorobabel Moreira
Radeem Rahman vs. Susovan Ghosh
Soo Chul Kim vs. Leandro Issa
Vuyisile Colossa vs. Ma Xing Yu
Daniel Mashamaite vs. Yodsanan Sityodtong
Eddie Ng vs. Yuan Chun Bo


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You also forgot that they allow elbows to the head as well. So far this promotion hasn't failed to deliver. Not to mention you had one of the winners basically saying he was ready for the title.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

nice one bro. Seems pretty brutal so far!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I have a feeling that Indian guy didn't even have to cut weight to make 125lbs. I think if there were a weightclass below that he would probably be in it. At least Singapore got to see one of their own not only fight but win.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Some nice GnP from Eddie Ng there. See if we can go a whole show with all fights finishing by tko!!


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

yeah that guy was clean out from the GnP was woke up again from following punches lol


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I noticed the ring girl is white. I also noticed that they have BodogFight as one of the sponsors. Does that mean that to a degree it's come back or something like that?


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

ubelievable sub defense from this Korean guy. Gregor Gracie's BJJ is sick though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'm surprised that Gregor couldn't submit him but at least he got the win.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Is it Bas commentating?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah he is. The always entertaining Bas Rutten!


----------

